# Buying lens from Walmart



## johninsanantonio (Sep 25, 2017)

I am about to purchase my first white lens and have decided on the EF 100-400mm version 2. I was thinking about a Canon refurb but they do not keep these in stock. I saw one Friday night but it sold out before I had the chance to respond. Buying new seems to be the other best option. Looking around online Walmart online seems to be very competitive. Link below. Walmart is an authorized dealer according to Canon, but the company who is using Walmart as their storefront,Tri State Camera & BuyDirect & Save, are not. Any advice? 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Canon-EF-100-400mm-f-4-5-5-6L-IS-II-USM-Telephoto-Zoom-Lens/42609091?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=6811&adid=22222222227030460151&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=61461343511&wl4=pla-112003662071&wl5=9028089&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=115064530&wl11=online&wl12=42609091&wl13=&veh=sem#read-more


----------



## PCM-madison (Sep 25, 2017)

First, I can say that this is a great lens, and I have been very happy with mine. For me, waiting for an in stock and sale priced canon refurbished lens was worth it. I payed about $130 less including tax and shipping that the pre-tax and pre-shipping price listed in the link you shared. Here is a photo of an osprey I took with my copy yesterday.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 25, 2017)

Buy only from an authorized dealer. 8)


----------



## unfocused (Sep 25, 2017)

It does appear that this is a gray market product. 

For $100 dollars more you can get a U.S. model from an authorized dealer using Canon Price Watch's street price program. 

Or you can wait about a month until the refurbished store is restocked and has another 10 percent off sale. Set a notification with Canon Price Watch and then as soon as Canon launches the next sale be ready to jump on it.

Also, Buy Dig (authorized seller) has been running a good deal with a printer rebate. Not on right now but could be revived.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 25, 2017)

If they are truly Authorized by Canon (check with Canon?), then I personally don't see a problem. If not then don't bother. 

If not authorized, how much more is it to get from authorized dealer like B&W? Holiday season and Black Friday, Cyber Monday will be here soon. It depends on how much you want the lens and how long you are willing to wait.

Enjoy.

sek



johninsanantonio said:


> I am about to purchase my first white lens and have decided on the EF 100-400mm version 2. I was thinking about a Canon refurb but they do not keep these in stock. I saw one Friday night but it sold out before I had the chance to respond. Buying new seems to be the other best option. Looking around online Walmart online seems to be very competitive. Link below. Walmart is an authorized dealer according to Canon, but the company who is using Walmart as their storefront,Tri State Camera & BuyDirect & Save, are not. Any advice?
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Canon-EF-100-400mm-f-4-5-5-6L-IS-II-USM-Telephoto-Zoom-Lens/42609091?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=6811&adid=22222222227030460151&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=61461343511&wl4=pla-112003662071&wl5=9028089&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=115064530&wl11=online&wl12=42609091&wl13=&veh=sem#read-more


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 25, 2017)

read reviews of the seller first. https://www.yelp.com/biz/tri-state-camera-brooklyn


----------



## greger (Sep 26, 2017)

I read some of the Yelp reviews and think, Black Friday Sales and a better known dealer would be a better choice for you. I have the version one of this lens and love it. I have an aqaintance who uses vs 1 of this lens with flash and flashbender mounted on his tripod and is getting excellent results. His birds in flight are fantastic too! Good Luck!


----------



## Talys (Sep 26, 2017)

Holy, I didn't realize Walmart (in the USA) sold such high end gear. In Canada, it tops out at entry level kits.

In addition to price, I would look carefully at:

1. The return/refund policies
2. If there's a vendor preference (ie you like a local camera shop)
3. Being able to physically mount and try the equipment you're going to buy

If I have no vendor preference, Amazon is great, because they have a generous (30 day) return-for-any-reason policy. As long as it's sold by Amazon or FBA (fulfilled by Amazon), the returns are very hassle-free. If you don't like the item, or even that copy of it, just exchange it for another or return/refund.

But usually, I buy my more expensive camera gear from local vendors that actually have stock. There is value to being able to mount it on my gear (or an equivalent one there), feel what it looks like, and even take some shots _out of the copy I'm going to be buying_.

That said, I have never heard of anyone receiving anything but a perfect copy of a 100-400L II. It has a sterling reputation. In my personal opinion, this is the finest, most versatile zoom lens ever made. I also own the Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II, another awesome lens, but I like the 100-400II so much that I often will just leave it on instead of swapping it.


----------



## Jopa (Sep 26, 2017)

unfocused said:


> It does appear that this is a gray market product.
> 
> For $100 dollars more you can get a U.S. model from an authorized dealer using Canon Price Watch's street price program.
> 
> ...



Why? TriStateCameras is an authorized dealer as well.


----------



## Arty (Sep 26, 2017)

Buy from an authorized dealer. See
https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/contactus/where-to-buy/authorized-dealers/


----------



## Talys (Sep 26, 2017)

Jopa said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > It does appear that this is a gray market product.
> ...



If you're willing to be patient, these things go up and down in price anyhow. Canon rotates the items that they put on sale, and at some point, it will be a better price.

Thing is, there is a value to having it now, too. Think of all those nice pics you could be snapping -- is $100-$300 worth waiting a few months for? Nobody can answer that except you.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 27, 2017)

Jopa said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > It does appear that this is a gray market product.
> ...



There are lots of authorized dealers. I was referring to a particular offer from one dealer that provided an additional discount. The point is that it is wise to keep track of these offers through Canon Price Watch, and often this site as well, and watch for a good deal.


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 27, 2017)

I don't think you'd have any problem with warranty returns if you bought from a major retailer such as WalMart.

If the price is right, go for it.


----------



## mrzero (Sep 27, 2017)

johninsanantonio said:


> Looking around online Walmart online seems to be very competitive. Link below. *Walmart is an authorized dealer according to Canon, but the company who is using Walmart as their storefront,Tri State Camera & BuyDirect & Save, are not.* Any advice?



People seem to be missing this point. You would not be buying from Walmart the authorized dealer, you would be buying from the unauthorized dealer and paying through Walmart. Huge difference. You can buy from Amazon (authorized), or from various third-party sellers (some authorized, some not). 

As for advice - skip the unauthorized dealers for anything high-end (to you). Check http://www.canonpricewatch.com/ for street deals from authorized dealers or use their price alerts. Wait for the refurb sales or the holiday sales.


----------



## johninsanantonio (Oct 1, 2017)

Buydig is running a combination deal right now. This lens with a Canon pro 100 printer for $1999 plus a mail in rebate for another $250. Although buydig is an authorized seller they don't have the best customer feedback. I'm on the fence with this one.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 1, 2017)

johninsanantonio said:


> Buydig is running a combination deal right now. This lens with a Canon pro 100 printer for $1999 plus a mail in rebate for another $250. Although buydig is an authorized seller they don't have the best customer feedback. I'm on the fence with this one.



I bought my 5dsr from buydig / beachcamera. That was my worst online shopping experience. They didn't ship the camera overnight which I paid for, but ground shipping instead, plus it arrived in a box without ANY padding. I was shocked. Luckily the camera survived. I doubt I will ever buy from them again.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 1, 2017)

Jopa said:


> johninsanantonio said:
> 
> 
> > Buydig is running a combination deal right now. This lens with a Canon pro 100 printer for $1999 plus a mail in rebate for another $250. Although buydig is an authorized seller they don't have the best customer feedback. I'm on the fence with this one.
> ...



That's unfortunate, but may not be typical. I took advantage of this deal a few months ago to get a 100-400 II and had no problems. Arrived well packaged and padded in an oversized box with the lens inside in the Canon original packaging. The only complaint I have is that I'm not all that fond of mail-in rebates, and now I have this huge printer that I need to unload. Not the fault of BuyDig, though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 1, 2017)

Jopa said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > It does appear that this is a gray market product.
> ...



If so, why are they not on Canon's list? Where did you get this information? Note, a company can be a authorized dealer for printers, point and shoot cameras, or even service, but that does not make them a authorized dealer for DSLR's. They might also have a different corporate name from their DBA name.

As far as I can tell, these are the names they use for doing business:

Alternate Business Names 
 Tri State Camera Exchange, Inc. 
 Tri State Computers 
 Tristate Computers 
 Tri State Camera 
 FaxADeal.com 
 
 CopiersWarehouse.com 
 A1Plasma.com 
 TriState Camera, Video, and Computers 



http://downloads.canon.com/dealer/canon-ad-8-04-17.pdf


----------



## johninsanantonio (Oct 2, 2017)

Looking at getting this bundle from B&H and taking advantage of the mail in rebate.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 2, 2017)

johninsanantonio said:


> Looking at getting this bundle from B&H and taking advantage of the mail in rebate.



It would be less expensive to get the lens and extender through the Canon Price Watch street price program.


----------



## johninsanantonio (Oct 2, 2017)

That depends on who they choose to honor the sale. I really don't trust buydig for example because of a bad experience I had with them in the past. The Canon rebate states that the 2 lens's must be on the same receipt. Nevertheless I emailed CanonPriceWatch and I'm awaiting their response.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2017)

johninsanantonio said:


> That depends on who they choose to honor the sale. I really don't trust buydig for example because of a bad experience I had with them in the past. The Canon rebate states that the 2 lens's must be on the same receipt. Nevertheless I emailed CanonPriceWatch and I'm awaiting their response.



They have one or more dealers typically, and give you the choice among them. Some of them may charge a little more, but there is at least one that has the low price they quote. Dealers can be in Canada as well as the USA, they are all authorized dealers that have honored the terms of the deal.

There is also greentoe who might get you the same deal but from a different dealer.


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 3, 2017)

I followed your link to Walmart. 
Then decided to see if it was legit.
I went to Walmart's website and entered a search for the 100-400mm. Nothing pulled up but to the side was an add for TriState. I clicked to their website, TriState's price is $1,739.00. Walmart is re-selling for them and adding $100.00.

I am sure Walmart is an authorized Canon dealer. They sell low end Canon cameras at Walmart and Sam's.


----------



## johninsanantonio (Oct 3, 2017)

I finally chose to utilize CanonPriceWatch’s Street Prices which connected me to Profeel Inc. They had excellent reviews and are authorized. Saved me a $100.


----------



## johninsanantonio (Oct 6, 2017)

Received the lens and extender today. Is tack sharp and focus is VERY fast. Even with the 1.4 extender. The first shot was without extender F8 400mm and the rest were taken with the extender F8 560mm. I'm using a 5DM3. Slightly cropped to meet forum requirements


----------



## johninsanantonio (Oct 6, 2017)

These are all with the 1.4 extender at F8 560MM


----------



## unfocused (Oct 6, 2017)

It's a great lens. Enjoy!


----------



## Talys (Oct 7, 2017)

Really pretty cat! Love the eyes. Is that a ragdoll?


----------



## bholliman (Oct 7, 2017)

johninsanantonio said:


> I finally chose to utilize CanonPriceWatch’s Street Prices which connected me to Profeel Inc. They had excellent reviews and are authorized. Saved me a $100.



Congratulations on your new lens!

I bought a 100-400 II through CanonPriceWatch and Profeel in August and was extremely satisfied with the transaction. I buy all new equipment through CPW now, its a great program!

Profeel is a class act. I've purchased three lenses from them do date. I purchased the 100-400 less than a week before the solar eclipse in August, for use shooting the eclipse. I told them I needed it right away and they shipped in a matter of hours. They also checked back in a few days to make sure I received it as expected.


----------



## johninsanantonio (Oct 7, 2017)

Talys said:


> Really pretty cat! Love the eyes. Is that a ragdoll?



Thank you. He's a pure bread lynx point Siamese.


----------



## johninsanantonio (Oct 7, 2017)

bholliman said:


> johninsanantonio said:
> 
> 
> > I finally chose to utilize CanonPriceWatch’s Street Prices which connected me to Profeel Inc. They had excellent reviews and are authorized. Saved me a $100.
> ...



It was an excellent shopping experience. My next purchase is going to be either the 100mm or 180mm macro lens and I will likely utilize CanonPriceWatch again.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 7, 2017)

I've bought 2 1DX MkII's, an 11-24, a 16-35 f4 IS and the 100mm L Macro via CPW, I won't buy anything Canon without emailing Gordon first to see whats what. Can't recommend CPW highly enough, I don't think any of my stuff came from Profeel though.

P.S. I lied, my 16-35 f4 IS came from Profeel, perfect experience and highly recommended.


----------

